# Good Morning in Lafitte La.



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Fishing the bayous with grubs, both blind-casting and sight-casting.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

That should help to fill the freezer. great job


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang......it.......man! Nice job.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Slaying 'em!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice work


----------

